# Job Junting in Dubai



## lonesome (Jan 16, 2013)

Help Needed...!!!

I am trying to be relocated anywhere in UAE and visiting dubai for a month so can any one help by advising that how to get hired fast or how job hunting can be done there, which way is most appropriate for applying jobs there...

Would appreciate if anyone can share there successfull experiences in job hunting.

Thanks in advance.

Jimmy


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

lonesome said:


> Help Needed...!!!
> 
> I am trying to be relocated anywhere in UAE and visiting dubai for a month so can any one help by advising that how to get hired fast or how job hunting can be done there, which way is most appropriate for applying jobs there...
> 
> ...


Hey Jimmy,

I used LinkedIn to find my job out there, perhaps check out any recruitment agencies and also pick companies that are relevant to your skills and give them a call, you never know 

Good luck!
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## lonesome (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Danni.


----------



## amaryaldosari (Jan 24, 2013)

Most companies do not have hiring system. Friends/ Relatives of employees are more favoured. That does not mean you dont stand to earn a chance to get a job in Dubai. Suggest you fly to Dubai, explore the place, apply for jobs while you are in Dubai. Employers like to hire candidates who are available immediately for an Interview. 

You get paid according to your DNA i.e Nationality. Westerners get paid more than their counterparts.

But find a way to stay there and support yourself atleast for 30-50days until you get a job.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

amaryaldosari said:


> Most companies do not have hiring system. Friends/ Relatives of employees are more favoured. That does not mean you dont stand to earn a chance to get a job in Dubai. Suggest you fly to Dubai, explore the place, apply for jobs while you are in Dubai. Employers like to hire candidates who are available immediately for an Interview.
> 
> You get paid according to your DNA i.e Nationality. Westerners get paid more than their counterparts.
> 
> But find a way to stay there and support yourself atleast for 30-50days until you get a job.


Hey I'm 23 years old and I just recently got out of the US air force as sharepoint admin. how much do admin jobs pay in Dubai for westerns. I want to come to Dubai because I hear it's very fun and it's a nice place. But I don't want to be worked like a slave for next nothing. I have heard horrible stories about people from different countries coming to Dubai to do a totally different job than what was told to them. I have not heard about a western becoming a slave but still. And can you please explain what you mean about your nationality getting you paid more. I have heard this a lot


----------



## amaryaldosari (Jan 24, 2013)

md313 said:


> Hey I'm 23 years old and I just recently got out of the US air force as sharepoint admin. how much do admin jobs pay in Dubai for westerns. I want to come to Dubai because I hear it's very fun and it's a nice place. But I don't want to be worked like a slave for next nothing. I have heard horrible stories about people from different countries coming to Dubai to do a totally different job than what was told to them. I have not heard about a western becoming a slave but still. And can you please explain what you mean about your nationality getting you paid more. I have heard this a lot


Admin jobs are not all that well paying. But, there is still demand for these kind of jobs. No one will treat you like a slave. You outta work hard. Work hard and party harder is the motive of everyone in Dubai. 

Salaries in Dubai differs immensely, relying on where you're from, your Experience & Qualifications, the Industry, the Company, the Position. Look at Dubai Salary Packages & Components.

Western or UAE nationals get paid higher than the Asian counterparts. Asians work on 1/10th of the salary offered to a Westerner. 

Please research careful before making that big move. Read Read Read and Network.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

amaryaldosari said:


> Admin jobs are not all that well paying. But, there is still demand for these kind of jobs. No one will treat you like a slave. You outta work hard. Work hard and party harder is the motive of everyone in Dubai.
> 
> Salaries in Dubai differs immensely, relying on where you're from, your Experience & Qualifications, the Industry, the Company, the Position. Look at Dubai Salary Packages & Components.
> 
> ...



This 'information' is not true and is misleading. Asians (which cover so many different nationalities!) do not get paid a 10th of the salary of a Westerner. An admin job could pay anything between AED 4,000 and 35,000 a month, depending on what it is, who for, experience, level and speciality. A general admin assistant can expect between AED 5- 12k per month.

Salaries everywhere depend on experience and qualifications so the UAE is no different there.

The only people who are treated like slaves are some domestic staff and labourers.


----------



## lonesome (Jan 16, 2013)

amaryaldosari said:


> Most companies do not have hiring system. Friends/ Relatives of employees are more favoured. That does not mean you dont stand to earn a chance to get a job in Dubai. Suggest you fly to Dubai, explore the place, apply for jobs while you are in Dubai. Employers like to hire candidates who are available immediately for an Interview.
> 
> You get paid according to your DNA i.e Nationality. Westerners get paid more than their counterparts.
> 
> But find a way to stay there and support yourself atleast for 30-50days until you get a job.


Thanks for your reply, well I am going for a month as you advised, I had also been there last year but could not get the good Oppertunity as only low profile sales jobs like AED 4000/- etc being offered, but I prefer if anyone share their own succesfull experiences, which may help me or anyone who read it to follow their foot steps...!!!

Thanks


----------



## amaryaldosari (Jan 24, 2013)

Elphaba said:


> This 'information' is not true and is misleading. Asians (which cover so many different nationalities!) do not get paid a 10th of the salary of a Westerner. An admin job could pay anything between AED 4,000 and 35,000 a month, depending on what it is, who for, experience, level and speciality. A general admin assistant can expect between AED 5- 12k per month.
> 
> Salaries everywhere depend on experience and qualifications so the UAE is no different there.
> 
> The only people who are treated like slaves are some domestic staff and labourers.


Well, I have no business to give misleading information. :juggle:
Even if my figures are not right, there is no denying that 90% Western expats take home the biggest pay packets when compared with Asian and Middle Eastern expats in the same roles.

One can just google " westerns get paid more than asian in middle-east" and see for themselves.


----------



## lonesome (Jan 16, 2013)

amaryaldosari said:


> Well, I have no business to give misleading information. :juggle:
> Even if my figures are not right, there is no denying that 90% Western expats take home the biggest pay packets when compared with Asian and Middle Eastern expats in the same roles.
> 
> One can just google " westerns get paid more than asian in middle-east" and see for themselves.


Right said as I have had live example of my friend who on the first hand applied the job and offered AED 10000/- on Asian Passport, he did not join and got Canadian immigration, hence he came back after 5 years and he was offered AED28000/-, same work same place, now even if it is not 10/1 or so but the thing is right that there is significant diffrence of salary structure offered to westerns and asians


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

amaryaldosari said:


> Well, I have no business to give misleading information. :juggle:
> Even if my figures are not right, there is no denying that 90% Western expats take home the biggest pay packets when compared with Asian and Middle Eastern expats in the same roles.
> 
> One can just google " westerns get paid more than asian in middle-east" and see for themselves.


I would have to agree. I have been out here for 6 months and most of the companies i see out here DEFINITELY pay westerners more than indians from india / non US / UK citizens / European.

It is unfair but perhaps the companies are also paying more because westerners may have attended 'ivy' league (US) or 'red brick' (UK) top universities and bring that to the table rightly or wrongly also?

Don't know


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is as simple as if someone will work for a peanuts, why pay them more. 

So, if indians would stand together and stop accepting those low salaries, they would get more. BUT THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN. If they dont accept that job, there is hundreds of other others, not just indians, butsri lankans, africans, egyptians, filapinos, etc that will jump at those low paying jobs because 'its more then back home'. Only to get here, and realize they LIVE HERE, not back home.... No 10k is not ok for a professional with a degree to come to dubai on unless you really have NO opportunities back at home. Unfortunatly though, from the talking to people, stuffed in karama sharing an apartment with someone, even worse with your wife and kid/s in one room of a three bedroom apartment, is a step up for many people.... 

I dont know any westerners who would come here thinking that was a step up. Many indians/asians/africans get paid decent salaries here because they have a skill that enables them to demand a higher salary and they dont have the thousands of lower level similarly educated individuals jostling for those same jobs.

That is the politically correct, nice good feeling explanation that KIND OF APPLIES. I have never in my life seen such blatant racisim in my life then here.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

This is correct, everybody knows that westerners generally earn more here, there is no discussion about that and it has been discussed endlessly before. 

However to say that 'Asians work on 1/10th of the salary offered to a Westerner' is inaccurate. I dont know where is this person getting that information from but unless she is talking strictly about labourers, that data incorrect. For salary purposes I get paid as a westerner and I assure you that my Indian and Pakistani colleagues do NOT get paid 1/10th of my salary! That's absolutely ridiculous! I also know MANY cases of professional Indians and Pakistanis who live very comfortable lives on very comfortable salaries. 

There are definitely disparities, there's no denying that. But that piece of information is not true.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

amaryaldosari said:


> Well, I have no business to give misleading information. :juggle:
> Even if my figures are not right, there is no denying that 90% Western expats take home the biggest pay packets when compared with Asian and Middle Eastern expats in the same roles.
> 
> One can just google " westerns get paid more than asian in middle-east" and see for themselves.


No you don't and as I posted, to say that a Westerner earns 10 x more than an 'Asian' is very misleading. It really is not as simple as you suggest and it is not the case for everyone. Experience and ability also come into play. I'm not saying there isn't bias, as there certainly is, but you should be more accurate in your comments.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I do not know about anyone else, I did not even apply for a job here. I certainly did not go through a long interview process that in the end took almost 9 months from start to finish. I Just got on a plane, and when I arrived, showed immigration my pretty blue passport and was whisked away in a Rolls Royce to my high paying job.

I thought that was how it worked for all us Americans. I am sure my pay has nothing to do with a BS from one of the top engineering schools in the world. An MS and lots of experience with leaders in the field that I work. It is all just the passport.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

rosy83 said:


> It is unfair but perhaps the companies are also paying more because westerners may have attended 'ivy' league (US) or 'red brick' (UK) top universities and bring that to the table rightly or wrongly also?


What people don't realise is that there are more than 200,000 people [I have read figures from 200K to 750K - so choosing the lower number] who graduate as "engineers" EVERY YEAR from India. Out of these only about 5000 went to a top university comparable to the best colleges in the world. So if everyone is painted by the same brush (and unfortunately a lot of recruiters have no idea about Indian colleges) obviously there will be a skill/salary mismatch. 

I went to some of the best universities in India, and I get paid equivalent to what everyone else would for that position. Once I get called for an interview, they know that they are talking to someone with my skills (and not color me as Indian or westerner or whatever). The people who try and differentiate between passports fortunately would have never heard about the colleges I went to, and do not even call me for interviews. (e.g. - advertising jobs saying that they want people from UK/US universities only)

PS: I am getting a feeling of deja vu here because I have posted this before and probably Rosy83 had responded on that thread as well !


----------



## amaryaldosari (Jan 24, 2013)

Elphaba said:


> No you don't and as I posted, to say that a Westerner earns 10 x more than an 'Asian' is very misleading. It really is not as simple as you suggest and it is not the case for everyone. Experience and ability also come into play. I'm not saying there isn't bias, as there certainly is, but you should be more accurate in your comments.



The Qualified A-list jobs, the CEO's/Headsofdepts/Vice president positions - Lets keep these aside. And yeah, i am not talking about the Labour Class/Maids/Nanny's or those kinds a jobs. 

Do you know how much can you hire a Filipino or an Indian/Pakistani for a starting Sales/Marketing/Retail/Hotel position in Dubai ?( these account for 50% of the job positions in Dubai) You will be baffled! I am in the recruitment industry in UAE since time immemorial, and i can speak for this. 

Yes, i wish that Asians would stand up and not agree to work in such meager salaries but they seem to be content to take whatever is considered " More" in comparison with their Home Country and yes, even if that means staying in Shared accommodations.

Anyone not agreeing to this, can have their reasons and experiences. But, think it is unacceptable to comment on or criticise information other members have posted. I mean, if you know it all - then why invite people to post their opinions. Lets not get into a political debate. Peace!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

amaryaldosari said:


> Anyone not agreeing to this, can have their reasons and experiences. But, think it is unacceptable to comment on or criticise information other members have posted. I mean, if you know it all - then why invite people to post their opinions. Lets not get into a political debate. Peace!


You are more than welcome to post your opinions and comment, in keeping with the rules of the forum. The only issue with your earlier post was in regards to the statistics you put up. Being here for a while, as you have eluded to in your post, the fact that a lot of information is mis-represented/extremely hard to find in the UAE should be something that is well known to you. No one is in dis-agreement with the essential crux of your argument, but the numbers aren't essentially accurate. 

Regarding the difference in salaries, one of the things (apart from others) that plays a significant role in certain nationalities getting paid more in the UAE, is the part foreign currency exchange rates play in the matter. With all expats moving here for work, they expect to get something similar, if not better than what they are getting in their home country. If a persons home currency trades at a premium of approx. 5 times the AED, while another persons home currency trades at a discount of approx. 14 times the AED, then for the wages to be comparative, the AED figures would be different. Yes this does not make sense as both the individuals in the previous example live in the UAE. But if one were to look at the gargantuan amounts of money that is being sent back to certain countries you can get an idea of what the basic aim of some of the people out here is... 

p.s: hope that makes sense lol..


----------



## amaryaldosari (Jan 24, 2013)

saraswat said:


> You are more than welcome to post your opinions and comment, in keeping with the rules of the forum. The only issue with your earlier post was in regards to the statistics you put up. Being here for a while, as you have eluded to in your post, the fact that a lot of information is mis-represented/extremely hard to find in the UAE should be something that is well known to you. No one is in dis-agreement with the essential crux of your argument, but the numbers aren't essentially accurate.
> 
> Regarding the difference in salaries, one of the things (apart from others) that plays a significant role in certain nationalities getting paid more in the UAE, is the part foreign currency exchange rates play in the matter. With all expats moving here for work, they expect to get something similar, if not better than what they are getting in their home country. If a persons home currency trades at a premium of approx. 5 times the AED, while another persons home currency trades at a discount of approx. 14 times the AED, then for the wages to be comparative, the AED figures would be different. Yes this does not make sense as both the individuals in the previous example live in the UAE. But if one were to look at the gargantuan amounts of money that is being sent back to certain countries you can get an idea of what the basic aim of some of the people out here is...
> 
> p.s: hope that makes sense lol..


I Dont want to further into this, but as moderators of an esteemed forum - a little decorum in the tone would be much appreciated from your fellow moderators.

Thanks Saraswat for the insightful information. Yes, Westerners are paid competitive packages in sync with the rate of exchange. But, as you see the question of debate is not " Why are they getting paid" but " Are they really getting Paid?". 

Gulf Business gives a more detailed review on the Salary structure for every Nationality 

You can also read Doha News Salary Review


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

amaryaldosari said:


> I Dont want to further into this, but as moderators of an esteemed forum - a little decorum in the tone would be much appreciated from your fellow moderators.
> 
> Thanks Saraswat for the insightful information. Yes, Westerners are paid competitive packages in sync with the rate of exchange. But, as you see the question of debate is not " Why are they getting paid" but " Are they really getting Paid?".
> 
> ...


Thanks 'Amaryaldosari' very helpful I am due over in April coming to look for work booked into a hotel for two months I think this should give me ample time to locate a suitable position - from the UK experienced in the automotive sector and real estate UK sector - you said you are into recruitment? Is there any other advice you could offer

Thanks in advance 

Zee


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

amaryaldosari said:


> I Dont want to further into this, but as moderators of an esteemed forum - a little decorum in the tone would be much appreciated from your fellow moderators.
> 
> Thanks Saraswat for the insightful information. Yes, Westerners are paid competitive packages in sync with the rate of exchange. But, as you see the question of debate is not " Why are they getting paid" but " Are they really getting Paid?".
> 
> ...


Decorum? Funny you comment on that considering your rude reply to one of my messages  respect is a two way street.

Anyways, we will never stop questioning inaccurate infrormation wether people like it or not. Is our job as moderators.


----------



## theJava (Nov 8, 2012)

rosy83 said:


> I would have to agree. I have been out here for 6 months and most of the companies i see out here DEFINITELY pay westerners more than indians from india / non US / UK citizens / European.
> 
> It is unfair but perhaps the companies are also paying more because westerners may have attended 'ivy' league (US) or 'red brick' (UK) top universities and bring that to the table rightly or wrongly also?
> 
> Don't know


Well, I'm then excluded in this norm then, I'm originally from Indonesia, more than 10 years programming experience not from ivy league by any sort, but I did have experience abroad for 10 years. I believe I got paid as much as my other high paid colleague from the states, uk or others.


----------



## amaryaldosari (Jan 24, 2013)

ZeeKhan said:


> Thanks 'Amaryaldosari' very helpful I am due over in April coming to look for work booked into a hotel for two months I think this should give me ample time to locate a suitable position - from the UK experienced in the automotive sector and real estate UK sector - you said you are into recruitment? Is there any other advice you could offer
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Zee


@Zee, could you help with some details of your experience. These industries are broad, can you be specific - what department, what role, designation etc.? Will be able to bring some light on it only then.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

amaryaldosari said:


> @Zee, could you help with some details of your experience. These industries are broad, can you be specific - what department, what role, designation etc.? Will be able to bring some light on it only then.


hi if you PM me your email I will send you my CV if that's ok 

zee


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

amaryaldosari said:


> @Zee, could you help with some details of your experience. These industries are broad, can you be specific - what department, what role, designation etc.? Will be able to bring some light on it only then.


Hi did you get my message ?

Zee


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ZeeKhan said:


> Hi did you get my message ?
> 
> Zee


I think you will find she can't if you scroll back up and look under her name....


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> I think you will find she can't if you scroll back up and look under her name....


thanks for that, what actually happened?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ZeeKhan said:


> thanks for that, what actually happened?


That person broke several forum rules and got herself banned.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> That person broke several forum rules and got herself banned.


Thanks for the update have a good weekend


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

How do I find a good job in Dubai? What websites do you think I should go to? Me and a friend are both trying to find jobs in Dubai with the hopes that life could possibly be cheaper for us if we lived together or used team work. And my friend is a guy not a girl. Any advice from you guys?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

md313 said:


> How do I find a good job in Dubai? What websites do you think I should go to? Me and a friend are both trying to find jobs in Dubai with the hopes that life could possibly be cheaper for us if we lived together or used team work. And my friend is a guy not a girl. Any advice from you guys?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

:frusty:


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> :frusty:


Well, I try VERY hard to be not rude to people these days, but sometimes its just too much. Esp. if someone already has 16 posts so not an absolute newbie.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Well, I try VERY hard to be not rude to people these days, but sometimes its just too much. Esp. if someone already has 16 posts so not an absolute newbie.


+1

Is so frustrating, I swear.

:deadhorse:


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Reading his previous 16 posts made my Troll-O-Meter explode.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

rsinner said:


> The people who try and differentiate between passports fortunately would have never heard about the colleges I went to, and do not even call me for interviews. (e.g. - advertising jobs saying that they want people from UK/US universities only)
> 
> !


Very true

Nowadays most of the ones who practise such outright discrimination, do so because they treat recruiting people the same as buying horses/cattle, and are clueless about how the world has changed and is changing 

I can get an Indian for XYZ, i need a person from A/B/C .

Given the number of South Asian/Arab professionals leading pretty good lives on good packages, it is obvious that many of the larger companies have learned to pay for skills above anything else. Some disparity will be there but nothing like 1/10th...


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> Very true
> 
> Nowadays most of the ones who practise such outright discrimination, do so because they treat recruiting people the same as buying horses/cattle, and are clueless about how the world has changed and is changing
> 
> I can get an Indian for XYZ, i need a person from A/B/C .


The above sounds like a profile of the healthcare and hospitality industries in Dubai. 

Qualifications will count more than passport / race when....... :flypig:


----------

